# a arm help



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

My question is will rancher 420 a arms fit on a rancher 350? and will it add any lift to the bike


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i dont know if anyone has ever tried that. but i wouldnt think it would add very much lift if you did, unless the arms are longer?


----------

